# C4 gas mask trad



## rinse (18 Jun 2004)

hi there, i have a c4 mas that is a size small, i was wondering if some one want to trade for a bigger size or could assit in trading it with the forces for a size large, let me know.

Thanks

Rinse


----------



## Redeye (19 Jun 2004)

Why don't you take it to your CQ and tell them it doesn't fit, then they can exchange it for you!


----------



## rinse (21 Jun 2004)

sorry what is CQ, i am not in the army? i accuired the mask at a garage sale.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (21 Jun 2004)

rinse said:
			
		

> sorry what is CQ, i am not in the army? i accuired the mask at a garage sale.



You're SOL.


----------



## MG34 (21 Jun 2004)

Yup,SOL and either in possesion of an non servicable surplus mask at best and stolen DND property at worst.Have  a nice day


----------



## sgt_mandal (21 Jun 2004)

LOL GOD I love this site!


----------



## rinse (21 Jun 2004)

well I hope its not stolen, also my local surplus store is selling them, so they are avalible, and there are brand new sealed in the box still. and there is a surplus store online that sells them too. but thanks for your help.


----------



## Redeye (22 Jun 2004)

Mayhaps you'd like to tell what on earth you have it for?  I can't think of any practical purpose for a civilian to own a respirator - it's not as though it on its own would protect you from any sort of threat, and even if it did, where would you get replacement filters?

If you own it as a novelty, size shouldn't matter.  I'm pretty sure no serving member will have a thing to do with this mask since its origins are sketchy at best.


----------



## rinse (22 Jun 2004)

well i have it because i collect military gear, i camp and hunt alot so i have quite a bit of camo, and gear. because surplus is so cheap, and freakin durible and i have a bunch gas masks on display in my office dating back to world war one, my grampas gas mask who fought in wwII, and some current ones like the avon s-10, and when i came across a c4, i bought it to display, i think it is amazing that the CF have the most advanced mask out there and i am proud of that. so basiclly, i collect current military gear,  its just a hobbie, thats all, and  i just like to have stuff that fits.


----------



## bukem (22 Jun 2004)

Hello everyone, I was googling for info on the Canadian C4 mask, and stumbled across army.ca, amazing site.  Then I found This forum, and what I don't understand is that this guy, finds a mask at a Garage sale, then everyone comes down on him for owning it, Alot of people collect military gear, and I mean alot. If no one did, we would not have surplus stores, correct? I mean why would someone NEED German Camo here in Canada??? just cause! thats why! Also how is a Civilian suposed to know that it is illegal to own a mask, He sees it a Garage sale and buys it no harm done, he thinks "neat" and carrys on. I noticed that in CADPAT forums here, there seems to be alot of psudo "threats" of charges etc. Alot of these people are just going about their business. and they may stumble across a original CADPAT pants or whatever. its no big deal. and redeye mentioned that where would you get filters for masks. well my friend, NATO filters of all types are avalable at 99% of army surplus stores that I have been to. and the ones that didn't could order them for me. and there is this new thing called the internet, with plenty of military sites for joe average to buy stuff. here is one in Canada  http://www.celsurplus.com/prices.htm and if you scroll down to Misc. Surplus Items and the 3rd item is the Canadian C4 mask $35, oh my, I hope only real army personal can purchuse them.   sorry people, anyone with the internet can!, but other than that freakin great site!!!


----------



## AlphaCharlie (22 Jun 2004)

Well he wanted to try "trading it with the forces for a size large".........


----------



## sgt_mandal (24 Jun 2004)

You're selling a real ILTIS jeep?!?! Like with wheels and an engine and steering wheel and everyting?!  ??? ??? WOW!! thats cool.


----------



## chrisp1j (24 Jun 2004)

Yeah, they sell Iltises. A friend of mine bought one, and we went off road camping to a hunt lodge (near Tweed). It's pretty cool (and it didn't break!).

Go buy one, 8500$ is about what he paid. 


Chris.


----------



## Scratch_043 (25 Jun 2004)

sweet, think I can finance one? ;D

I was looking for a jeep or small truck anyway...


----------



## militariaman (10 Aug 2005)

Are civilians allowed to purchase the C4 mask? if yes, where can you get them? I'd love to add one to my collection of Canadian militaria.


----------



## patt (10 Aug 2005)

Before you guys go running off to he surplus store to buy these masks heres a link you should look @ before...http://www.approvedgasmasks.com/defective-masks.htm

and read this Line also...*only defective ones have been sold as surplus*


----------



## militariaman (10 Aug 2005)

I am not going to need it for survival, i just collect modern day military items.


----------



## militariaman (11 Aug 2005)

So where could you get one for not a bad price?


----------

